# dallas update



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness what a cutie he is. I can see why yall fell in love with him and want the best for him, that face speaks volumes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas*

Dallas is A DOLL BABY!!

ADORABLE!!

DON'T think you will have a problem finding him the right home-if not, you can always keep him!!!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

What a sweetheart. I hope a forever home comes soon for him.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i smell the failed foster.He is adorable!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How cute!
Glad you are fostering him and helping him find a home - even if it ends being with you!


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

What a lovable poof ball !! So SWEET!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

How old he is?.
He looks like a BC/chow mix!.
So is it a failed foster?.
Congrats!/


----------

